# Panasonic Control Problems



## Calmic (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi all,

I've got a problem I hope someone can help with: I've just bought a Panasonic DMR-ES20D DVD Recorder with built in Freeview - the idea being that I can use it to push freeview channels to my Tivo and also to record permanent copies of programmes recorded with Tivo.

I'm sure all this would work perfectly, if Tivo could control the Panasonic box but unfortunately I can't get it to do so. It looks like the IR receiver on the Panasonic is built into the quick-record button on the face of the unit, which is tricky to fit a wand directly over, but even when I hold it there it doesn't pick the codes up. I've also switched codes in the Panasonic set-up but none of them work. The only code for Panasonic devices in Tivo's set-up is 20024 which is presumably only for Panasonic freeview boxes, not dvd recorders.

I've also called Tivo's CS line, but they were also unable to help.

Has anyone else had similar trouble? Or does anyone know whether Panasonic share codes with another manufacturer?

If I can't get it to work the Panasonic's going to have to go back...


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I think you will be out of luck and may be best to get a normal "Tivo Compatible" Freeview Box and connect your the DVD Recorder between TV out of Tivo and your Television.

Automan.


----------



## Calmic (Mar 30, 2004)

Really? Blimey, I'd hate to have to do that...surely there must be a way of telling Tivo what specific codes to use?


----------



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm sure I've seen on this forum that you can capture the remote codes from eg the Panasonic's remote into a Philips Pronto. You then 'somehow' get the codes into the Tivo. I think Sanderton knows how to do this. Good luck. I have a Hitachi TC that I can't control so if you find out how to do the above - please reply on this thread.


----------



## algordon (Apr 1, 2004)

tray said:


> I'm sure I've seen on this forum that you can capture the remote codes from eg the Panasonic's remote into a Philips Pronto. You then 'somehow' get the codes into the Tivo. I think Sanderton knows how to do this. Good luck. I have a Hitachi TC that I can't control so if you find out how to do the above - please reply on this thread.


Have a look at the "What Freeview Box" thread. It was Gary Sargent who said he can use his Pronto to do this so you may want to contact him.


----------



## Calmic (Mar 30, 2004)

OK - I've just spoken to Gary. All I need is someone with a £500 Pronto remote control and a Panasonic DMRES20 DVD Recorder... how hard can that be?


----------



## Ovey (Dec 5, 2002)

I have a similar issue. Anyone in the North Hampshire area, with a Pronto, that could help?


----------

